# website and blog together



## ukreal1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I was looking at someone's website the other day, it was a photographer from I don't know where, but they had a blog that doubled as their website, rather than the 2 separate. I thought it was really cool and now I can't find it or any info on this type of blog/site. Anyone familiar with this style?
Thanks
P


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 15, 2008)

A lot of pros are starting to do this. Jessica Clare is one of them and it's a great idea.

So far I have only contacted two companies about this type of site and it's not cheap. The one company started around $2800 for this type of site. I can't remember how much the other one wanted. Infinet Design did Jessica Clare's. Nice way to do your site, people want to see the updates because then they know that you really are a working photographer. Plus they get to see your current work and not a gallery on your site that was done over a year ago.


----------



## ukreal1 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's the photographer, Jessica Claire! I went thru my history earlier and found it! Yeah, I really like the idea, but if the pricing is like that, I may have to go the old route!


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I can't remember if it was Infinet Design that gave me that quote or the other company. I can't remember the other company's name, I'll see if I can find it again...


----------



## Jim H (Jul 15, 2008)

Went had a look at her site. Honestly - looks like a customization of a wordpress blog with a flash logo and java menu bar. Just like photographers don't like M&Ds WAC to belittle their work don't want to belittle the site designers work either .... anyone else notice a similarity or is it just me?


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though it's a great idea, I've noticed that there aren't too many doing it. 

Here's some and I only found one that is a blog/site. Some great talent out there...

I have noticed that there are alot of photogs on eBlogger using the standard black background. 

Maybe these will inspire you on your blog...

http://ianvillaceran.bigfolioblog.com
http://www.sparepixels.net
http://mabynludke.blogspot.com/
http://borrowedblue.wordpress.com
http://www.rebeccabouck.net
http://www.dollygphotography.blogspot.com
http://www.studiowork.com/
www.frazierphotography.com/blog
http://nmathai.blogspot.com/
www.acellisblog2.com
http://blog.enpointephotography.com
http://www.groomsarepeopletoo.com
http://peterprior-photography.blogspot.com/
http://www.jllacarphotography.com/blog/
http://katygray.blogspot.com
http://www.markwallisphoto.com/blog
http://undergracephoto.com/news/
www.zofiaphoto.blogspot.com
http://gilltaylor.blogspot.com/
http://www.aperturaphoto.com/blog/  - Love their work!
http://paulfgeroblog.com/
http://www.craigmolway.com/blog/  - blogsite powered by Wordpress on his server.
http://creativeimagephotography.blogspot.com/
http://www.f8studio.com/blog/
http://blog.martinbartnicki.com/


----------



## ukreal1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jim H said:


> Went had a look at her site. Honestly - looks like a customization of a wordpress blog with a flash logo and java menu bar. Just like photographers don't like M&Ds WAC to belittle their work don't want to belittle the site designers work either .... anyone else notice a similarity or is it just me?



Jim: What are M&D's and WAC? I did notice the similarities to the wordpress blogs too. I think they are the netrivet ones? Right?
Mike: Thanks for posting all of them, I will check some out...I was planning on going with bludomain and then keeping my blogspot if I can't get a blog/site...


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe I'm just too involved in the technical side, but how is a blog different from a website? Blogs are general class of self-publishing software that manage content on a website. 

Wordpress, typepad, movable type, and probably even blogger can all support this type of thing. I've used wordpress to set up a quick gallery for a work event I photographed and it had lost all appearance to a blog with about 15 minutes of work, even though it still had all of the nifty publishing interfaces that one might enjoy with the typical blog packages.

And yes, Jessica Claire's site is simply a modified blog interface that probably has plugins devoted to easily constructing or embedding flash objects -- and the drop down interfaces are javascript, not java; they're not the same thing. 

Most  of the major free blog software packages can handle all types of embedded objects -- java applets, quicktime, WMV, flash, etc. Most of the major packages have a bazillion users, and, considering they're blogging, they're usually pretty chatty and like to share customization information on support boards.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 17, 2008)

I think when people say "website" they are usually meaning the standard site with certain pages such as a gallery, an "about" page, a contact page, etc. Something that doesn't get updated every day or every week.

Whereas blogs are updated every day, week, month, etc.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's the first time I've literally ever heard that distinction.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 17, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> That's the first time I've literally ever heard that distinction.



I don't think that most people realize that a blog is also a website.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess I just think of that akin to saying that most people don't realize that a school bus is an automobile.


----------



## Jim H (Jul 17, 2008)

ukreal1 said:


> Jim: What are M&D's and WAC?


Mom & Dads With A Camera


----------



## ukreal1 (Jul 18, 2008)

OK Guys, I will prob start off with a bludomain and keep my blogspot for now. If any of you are familiar with the templates, I was thinking of either Audry or betsy (both 100). Being that I am not very good with this end of things, if any of you feel like taking a look and giving me your advice, it will be super appreciated! Currently I just have a pbase acct where I have my photos...
Thanks
P


----------

